# Circuit Diagram for Fujitsu



## maeppra (Jul 15, 2008)

I've got a certain problem with my Fujitsu PDS4233 42" plasma screen.
I think I may be able to solve this problem if i got my hands on a circuit diagram for my model of screen.
Is there anybody that may have access to (old, about 6 years) circuit diagrams from Fujitsu, or may know how i can get my hands on one?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

You could try writing to the manufacturer for a schematic, but I highly doubt anyone here has one.

Is there anything about the way the board looks that makes you think you could diagnose it yourself?


----------



## maeppra (Jul 15, 2008)

My father was the first poster.
I believe he maybe knows what part it is(?) that may be faulty and has to know where this particular part can be found on the board(?)

However.. This is how my problem looks like:

http://antik.ownit.nu/PDS4233E-H

..All the pictures show the exact same thing that can be seen by eye. (Everything but the streched out pictures, since these are due to a long shuttertime on my camera)

Also notice how the screen leaves traces of the previous pictures shown. (The three up in the upper right corner on the blue screen, the subtitles where there shouldn't be no subtitles, etc.)


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Looks like you have burn-in. This is a plasma screen, right?

Static images will do this to a plasma. Does yours have a function to calibrate it? Maybe there's a way to correct what you're seeing. 

I found a website here that might help explain this a little bit better.


----------



## maeppra (Jul 15, 2008)

It's not a burn-in since it only reflects images from the past 5 minutes, or so.

Fujitsus tech department gave me the diagnosis "defect scan board". A new scan board will cost me £300.
So I'll just buy a new screen.

I think this thread may be locked now.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Ah ok. Maybe you could go over the board with a multimeter from point to point in the circuit to see if it has something simple wrong, like a cold solder joint or a blown capacitor.


----------



## maeppra (Jul 15, 2008)

There is no wealding faulties as I had hoped.

But there is a popped capacitor, which may be the problem..
The capacitor is a 200v 1500μF capacitor.

How can i test and see if the capacitor is working correctly?

And I'm having problem finding a replacement for this exact specifications of capacitor. Can i use one that is quite similar? How big can the diffrences in specifications be?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm really not sure... you might want to find a site with people who work with circuits.

As for finding the parts, my friend and I almost always use digi-key to order replacement capacitors for our audio equipment. They ship to sweden, although I'm not sure if they'll have the part you're looking for.

http://dkc1.digikey.com/se/digihome.html


----------

